# Professional Mariner Chargers



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I am looking for a battery charger that can charge a 12v starter battery and two (24v) trolling batteries. Also something that can charge AGMs, Gels or just a wet batteries. I don't think I want anything that is permanently affixed to the boat.

I was looking at the Professional Mariner, ProSport series, 12amp 12/24v or the 20amp 12/24v. 

Anyone used these, are they good or is there something better?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the ProSport Series and it works very well, but it is an onboard charger (confused with your not wanting it affixed comment). I suppose you could rig it to work as a portable charger, but defeats the purpose. They are very light weight


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I figured I would leave it on the boat and hook it up as needed and then leave it behind when I go out.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've owned two ProMariner ProSport chargers and they both crapped out in less than a year.  My experience may not be common, but I'll never buy another ProMariner charger.  I now own two Minkota chargers, one has been going strong for 5 years, the other close to two years.  If you're not going to keep the charger on the boat you're asking for problems hooking up (and unhooking) your batteries, especially if they're in a confined space, but if that's your plan, why not just buy three cheap 2 amp 12 volt chargers for $25 each? When they crap out, just buy another.


----------

